# Weird red spot on side of fish?



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

She died this mourning . Here's a few pictures of what it looks like, sorry they're so blurry but my camera just refused to focus. It really is just a discoloration of the scales, there's nothing else that I can see. I'm thinking it might be a bacterial infection of some sort? I want to know what it is incase it comes up with my other fish.


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Now another one of my fish have it.... does anyone know what it is?


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/disease.html 

Go through this page and see if your fish's symptoms match up with anything here.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

hopefully its not aeromonas or vibrio


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

ValMM said:


> http://badmanstropicalfish.com/disease.html
> 
> Go through this page and see if your fish's symptoms match up with anything here.


Nothing mentions any red spots. I've checked lots of websites like that but I can't find anything :icon_conf 



lipadj46 said:


> hopefully its not aeromonas or vibrio


I can't find much information on those, by any chance do you have a link? 

It seems like the red spot only appears on one fish at a time, and only on females, but maybe this is a coincidence? I'm starting to dose Melafix, I don't really think it will do much but it's worth a shot.

:help:


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope your fish are okay


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

There are so many different kinds of bacteria and parasites. Does anyone know if there are treatments for bacteria and parasites that can be used simultaneously? Maybe that could help?


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

TFish5 said:


> I can't find much information on those, by any chance do you have a link?


http://americanaquariumproducts.com/Vibrio_Aeromonas.html


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

lipadj46 said:


> http://americanaquariumproducts.com/Vibrio_Aeromonas.html


Thanks! It looks sort of like vibrio (in the first picture), but it's a lot less red and higher up on the body. Plus it says vibrio is usually found in salt or brackish water, so I don't know if it's that.

The spot actually seems much less noticeable today, so melafix might be curing it. I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah its probably something else but its a good read none the less


----------

